# is it safe to get a bearded dragon if i have hamsters already



## Leanda (Jun 1, 2008)

can they live in the same room can they smell each other


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Not a problem.


----------



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

Only if they breed :2thumb:


----------



## stecal (Aug 11, 2011)

Khonsu said:


> Only if they breed :2thumb:


might end up with dragsters


----------



## elaineandsparky (Oct 7, 2012)

I have three Steppe Runner lizards caged directly on top of my snake cage.


----------



## tremerz97 (Nov 30, 2012)

depends.... if your planning on housing them together then you may not need to feed your beardie for a week but there will be no hamster left??? but otherwise itll be fine read my sig....... lol
mike


----------



## solid tegs (Apr 30, 2012)

Lol no problems I have a beardie in one Viv another one on top of themat then next to that I have a Garg the on top of the second beardie I have a hamster and next to my hamster I have my corn snake not had any problems so far


----------



## switchback (Nov 25, 2011)

just feed the hamters to the beardie....problem solved


----------



## IceBloodExotics (Sep 17, 2012)

I have snakes, lizards, terrapins, frogs, toads, tarantulas, scorpians, tortoises and lots of other strage creatures in the same room as mice, hamsters and rats in the same room together, never ever been a problem.


----------



## franmahoney (Feb 26, 2012)

My friend has a hamster and a snake ... Even tho the snake only saw the hamster once he seemed to know he wasn't far ... 

One night there was a bang and sounds as if someone was breaking into the house , coming downstairs and into the kitchen then found the snake head first in the hamster cage , luckily he hadn't got to the hamster but had given it a good go and got the cage to open somehow .. 

They moved the hamster upstairs but the snake still gets out and goes looking for his little furry friend .


----------



## GECKO MICK (Jun 6, 2012)

franmahoney said:


> My friend has a hamster and a snake ... Even tho the snake only saw the hamster once he seemed to know he wasn't far ...
> 
> One night there was a bang and sounds as if someone was breaking into the house , coming downstairs and into the kitchen then found the snake head first in the hamster cage , luckily he hadn't got to the hamster but had given it a good go and got the cage to open somehow ..
> 
> They moved the hamster upstairs but the snake still gets out and goes looking for his little furry friend .


I think if this story is true which I strongly doubt,they should make sure the snake enclosure is a little more secure.


----------



## Ieuan7 (Dec 19, 2012)

GECKO MICK said:


> I think if this story is true which I strongly doubt,they should make sure the snake enclosure is a little more secure.


Id have to agree :lol2:


----------



## franmahoney (Feb 26, 2012)

They didn't bother with the lock on the Viv (they do now) so it's very true :lol2:


----------



## 123dragon (Jan 15, 2011)

i never locked any of my snakes vivs amazingly they never went on hunting trips to find my small furries


----------



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

Yep definitely. I have a beardy in the same room as three mice, and my friend has two beardies in the same room as three guinea pigs, five hamsters, two rabbits and two budgies and they have never been a problem


----------



## ChelsNLuke (Jun 23, 2012)

franmahoney said:


> My friend has a hamster and a snake ... Even tho the snake only saw the hamster once he seemed to know he wasn't far ...
> 
> One night there was a bang and sounds as if someone was breaking into the house , coming downstairs and into the kitchen then found the snake head first in the hamster cage , luckily he hadn't got to the hamster but had given it a good go and got the cage to open somehow ..
> 
> They moved the hamster upstairs but the snake still gets out and goes looking for his little furry friend .


Yeah and my CRB sometimes goes for a dip at the local pool...


----------



## wheaty5 (Feb 3, 2008)

Two words.

Pet shops......


----------

